# Clothes Dryer



## Chad Pasquini (Nov 4, 2014)

All, is there a code section that requires a gas clothes dryer be elevated 18 inches above garage floor? I am sure this has been asked before but I cant recall, of all things, I have a retired inspector asking me this question and wanting an answer and explanation. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2014)

M1307.3 Elevation of ignition source. Appliances having an ignition source shall be elevated such that the source of ignition is not less than 18 inches (457 mm) above the floor in garages. For the purpose of this section, rooms or spaces that are not part of the living space of a dwelling unit and that communicate with a private garage through openings shall be considered to be part of the garage.


----------



## mn joe (Nov 4, 2014)

Keep in mind that ignition source can be any electric connections that could possibly create a spark.  Best bet is to elevate any appliance in the garage.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 4, 2014)

Spot on with steveray and mn joe..........


----------



## ICE (Nov 4, 2014)

For Californians,

There has been a change in the wording from 2001 to 2014.  2011 required heating and cooling equipment to be elevated but not clothes dryers.  2014 includes clothes dryers.  The plumbing code had that same requirement for gas fired water heaters.  Be aware that there is an exception for FVIR water heaters.

2011CMC

307.1 Protection Against Damage. Appliances installed in

garages, warehouses, or other areas subject to mechanical

damage shall be guarded against such damage by being

installed behind protective barriers or by being elevated or

located out of the normal path of vehicles.

*Heating and cooling equipment* located in a garage and

that generates a glow, spark, or flame capable of igniting

flammable vapors shall be installed with the pilots and

burners or heating elements and switches at least eighteen

(18) inches (457 mm) above the floor level.

2014 CMC

308.1 Protection Against Damage. *Gas utilization appliances*

in garages and in adjacent spaces that open to the

garage and are not part of the living space of a dwelling unit

shall be installed so that burners and burner-ignition devices

are located not less than 18 inches (457 mm) above the floor

unless listed as flammable vapor ignition resistant. [NFPA

54:9.1.10.1]

308.1.1 Physical Damage. Appliances installed in

garages, warehouses, or other areas subject to mechanical

damage shall be guarded against such damage by

being installed behind protective barriers or by being

elevated or located out of the normal path of vehicles.


----------

